# Anyone riding a 1x11 or 1x12 setup on a Tandem? I am running 3x8 on Trek T900.



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

I am looking for opinions for converting a 3x8 Trek T900 Tandem. I love the simplicity of a 1x system. Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## The Scone Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

I’ve got GX Eagle on a tandem. The frame is boost spaced. The BBs are Eccentric bb front and BSA bb rear. I used raceface atlas cranks because they have the arm length and spider options I wanted. The timing chainrings are 40T. The drivetrain inner chainring on the stoker's crank is 32T. Let me know if you have any questions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice. Great config. Thank you for the tip. I was going through my parts bin and I found an old Sunrace 11-46 and Deore XT. I am going to try that first. Does anyone know if there's a way to connect Shimano DL T610 (mechanical brake) to a SLX or an XT Spec shifter?


----------



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

*1x11 Conversion successful! Shimano, Sunrace and XT Setup*

It is done. The T900 has been converted from a 3x8 a 1x11 setup. Can't wait to try it on the local climbs. Here's my parts list.


Shimano XT RD-M8000 Rear Derailleur
Shimano XT M8000 11 Speed Shifter
SRAM 1170 11 Speed
Dekas Round 30T Chainring 104BCD
Sunrace 11x46 CSMX8

Now I just need to find a way to route the cable so that it is not exposed.


----------

